
Why Do People Still Die of Rabies? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/why-do-people-still-die-of-rabies/
======
Nano2rad
The industries mechanical and electrical engineering are doing well without
many new patents. Out of patent drugs can be such an industry.

Even without culling feral dogs, rabies can be prevented. With focus on animal
rights, culling has been banned in India.

